# Hi Everyone



## crush

I went to store this morning and no more tee pee.  Place was packed and saw lot's of panic.  All I see is sadness on peoples face.  I had no idea what this was all about in March.  My wife did and she's is always right.  I'm shocked with nothing now.  Happy Covid Thanksgiving and please help a loved one not be alone, especially the elderly and the kids.  Wear a mask, do the 6 x 6, wash hands and be in bed by 10pm, just like the old days and this will be all over some day


----------

